# Name My Fish Please



## dghboy212 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi What Kind of Fish are these, Photobucket album found here

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c51/dghboy638/Fish/


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

look into some of the white/blue strains of labidochromis caeruleus, like nkhata bay.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1667
The female looks a lot like your picture - but this is a guess.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

appears to be a low quality yellow lab. best i can come up with. GL to ya


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

The head has aulonocara features. My guess is a male Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya), possibly hybrid.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=672


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

des said:


> The head has aulonocara features. My guess is a male Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya), possibly hybrid.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=672


Yep....looks like a peacock of some sort maybe hyrbid.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

On second thought you can name him george! Looks like a george to me! J/k


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yellow Labidochromis hybrid


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with Des and Razorbackfan, a peacock. You can see some blue forming on the head, so I wouldn't rule it as a hybrid just let. Give him some more time to grow and color up. Peacocks are hard to pin down because they hybridize so easily.


----------



## mgreen44 (Dec 27, 2011)

Peacock


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a weird fish definately....the black signs of a yellow lab but definately a peacock looking head and such...


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

possible lab x peacock hybrid


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thats a neat fish.


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

The body coloring looks just like one of my peacocks my guess would also be peacock/lab


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

How many fish is there like this in this tank? Were they born in your tank?
If you look at the other pictures they hardly look like Aulonocara. They look like very poor quality Yellow Labs, probably a mix. All seem to be a drab pale yellow.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it possible for a lab and peacock to mix? I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Put some mouthbrooders together, and you'll likely get fry. That's where "firefish", OB peacocks, etc. come from. I saw some OB fryeri hybrid recently that looked pretty cool, not my thing though.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

RifterFish said:


> Is it possibly for a lab and peacock to mix? I didn't think that was possible.


Not always easy to get em to cross but hardly unheard of.









Hybrid of Aulonocara jacobfreibergi and Labidochromis sp. Mbamba

Now if I had not told you would you have guessed? :wink:

But getting a yellow lab to cross with a firefish (already hybrid). Very easy, it can happen by accident.


----------



## bullet421 (Jan 18, 2012)

lowel :fish:


----------

